# Loading roll film on to developing reels - having problems!



## kubrick (May 1, 2007)

I've got the hang of loading 35mm film on to developing reels, but I've just had a practice with roll film and it seems to be a whole different ball game. The minute I put pressure on the sides of the film to get rid of the curliness factor, the film just thinks in the middle and falls through the reel. Any advice or tips to make the job easier?
Many thanks.


----------



## Digital Matt (May 1, 2007)

I'm a little confused when you say "the film just thinks in the middle and falls through the reel".  The reels I use are stainless steel and have a little pressure clip that I force one end of the roll under, usually the end that is taped to the spool.  I fold the tape onto the end of the roll to thicken it.  When you are rolling, you only need "slight" pressure to give the film a slight "curve".  The motion just needs to be really gentle.  Practice practice practice.


----------



## kubrick (May 1, 2007)

Sorry, that should say KINKS in the middle. When I unroll the film I find it is tightly curled, I'd put gentle pressure on the sides of the film to try to straighten it out (works fine with 35mm) but this tends to make the film kink and thus the edges either fall out or do not reach the spiral grooves.


----------



## Digital Matt (May 1, 2007)

When I remove the film from the spool and peel off the paper backing, it is unrolled.  I gently roll it back up, but not too tight. I keep it loosely rolled, and very gently pinch it on the sides.  If it's kinking in the middle, you are squeezing way too hard.  Just be gentle.


----------



## kubrick (May 1, 2007)

many thanks, i'm getting the hang of it now


----------



## Torus34 (May 2, 2007)

Just to emphasize what has already been noted by Digital Matt:

When separating the film from the backing, leave the tape on the film.  This makes the taped end of the film more rigid and therefore easier to guide into the reel clip.


----------



## mysteryscribe (May 2, 2007)

easier still:

 is the freestyle arista tank and apron system.  YOu just roll up a plastic apron with the film and stick it in the tank.. no reel at all.


----------



## joyride (May 2, 2007)

Whne I first started, I had that same problem.  I found that water left over from the night before really could jam up some things.  After taking extra precautions to keep it dry, things worked well for me.


----------



## kubrick (May 3, 2007)

I actually posted the same question on another forum and someone replied with a great little suggestion. If you cut a sort of spade shaped guide out of a piece of cardboard and slide it a few centimetres into your reel with the spade 'handle' facing out, you can then use this as a guide to help the film load. It really helps to flatten the film while preventing it from kinking itself out of the grooves. Once you've got the film passed the ball bearings you just grab the spade handle and pull it out. Seems to work perfectly.


----------

